# Transworld buys Midwest Haunters Convention



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Check out the MHC Facebook page for details.

A lot of haunters are worried this might be the end for MHC, but I'm hopeful it will make it better.

Thoughts?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm going to be realistic about this. Within the next few years, MHC will be a secondary Transworld. Home haunters won't be able to buy almost anything at the convention, and the classes will be packed with semi-pro haunts that can afford to spend more than the guy who is decorating his yard or garage. 

While I would love to see the show improve for everyone, I don't think that is what will happen. I think that the big business aspect of Transworld will slowly but surely edge out the home haunters. Sorry if I have offended anyone's delicate sensibilities, but that's what I see happening. Money talks and home haunters can take a walk.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I just saw the news about this and as someone who lives close and attends MHC yearly, I sure hope they leave it as is. It's the only convention that I go to...


----------

